# Free Bike !!!



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

I've got a lot out of this forum, so it'd be nice to give something back 

I can't contribute any knowledge, as I know bugger all myself.

So, does anyone want my old commuter?

Its a Raleigh Pioneer hybrid, about 15 Years old, 5 speed, steel and very heavy.

Its in pretty good nick but the rear wheel has some rust and I'm sure it would benefit from a good service.

It has a brand new Kenda Iron-cap tyre on the back but it needs a new front as the old one perished, then blew out on me. 
Also has new brake pads all round.

its old and heavy, but solid and reliable. Its done my commute (38mile round trip and 200m climb) a few times now without problem.

The only reason I'm getting rid of it is the high gearing doesn't allow me to get a fast cadence going which is something I need to practice as a newb.
And, with the arrival of my new road bike, the Wife keeps muttering about the growing bike collection 

It'd have to be collection only, location under my avater (which isn't a pic of me, I'm a hairy arsed bloke so you're out of luck there .)

If all goes well, there should be a piccy underneath.

Oh, I reserve the right not to donate it to you, I would like this to go to a good home and not just get snapped up to stick on ebay. Thats of course if anyone did want it


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2007)

Yay! One of these is my other bike (a rather lary purple one, with a few more gears, and straighter bars - Pioneer Elite, I think). As Panter says, they're nice, solid and reliable, albeit not the most exciting bikes in the world.

It's very generous indeed to give yours away Panter, good on you.


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

Thanks John 


Forgot to mention, its quite a big frame. I'm 5' 11 ish, and the seats pretty low as you can see.

Although I do have quite dumpy legs for my size.


----------



## Canrider (2 Oct 2007)

Can't possible collect, so can't take it, but for the single-speed/fixed crowd: Can you confirm it has horizontal dropouts (looks like it on the pic), and do you know what steel the frame is made of?


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

Canrider said:


> Can't possible collect, so can't take it, but for the single-speed/fixed crowd: Can you confirm it has horizontal dropouts (looks like it on the pic), and do you know what steel the frame is made of?



I had no idea what a horizontal drop-out was, but I've just googled it.
I believe it does, I can't quite remember what it looked like, but it certainly doesn't look like the pictures of vertical drop-outs I found.

Sorry, I've no idea what steel its made from. I'll check the label when I get home and see if it says.
I'm only assuming its steel because of its age and weight.


----------



## walker (2 Oct 2007)

how much for the bbq?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (2 Oct 2007)

Panter said:


> I had no idea what a horizontal drop-out was, but I've just googled it.


Must admit, I had to do that !


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2007)

> how much for the bbq?


 You can have the bike, but keep your beedy eyes off me barbie 





> Must admit, I had to do that !


 I feel fractionally better


----------



## Number14 (5 Oct 2007)

You'd better let him have the bbq for your own safety. That grass is a bit long and could present a significant fire risk if youl light the barbie.


----------



## Panter (13 Oct 2007)

Last bump


----------



## Elmer Fudd (13 Oct 2007)

If you are really serious about giving it away, try here. It's better than just throwing stuff away, especially if it's still usable but surplus to requirements.

Without being nasty, most of the stuff we have got rid of goes to "charity" cases", i.e. people at the bottom of the pile (not that I'm much further up than that !!)


----------



## ash68 (13 Oct 2007)

Got my eye on the purple bike behind. Now that does look cool. Quite fancy commuting to work on that.


----------



## Panter (15 Oct 2007)

Thanks Elmer, thats where it came from originally TBH 

I think it may have to end up on there, I'm just wary of the ebay merchants making a quick buck.
I wouldn't mind if I hadn't put a new tyre on, maybe I need to just let it go  




> Got my eye on the purple bike behind. Now that does look cool. Quite fancy commuting to work on that.



You can jest but I reckon an adult sized scooter would be good fun. I've had my eye on it too


----------



## Panter (2 Dec 2007)

Final bump, its been on Freecycle ever since and I've been let down 4 times now.

Its back on there now and if no-one on there or here wants it by the Weekend, I'll have to dump it as its now sitting outside and its just going to rot anyway


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2007)

You have not got location by your avatar. Have you tried entering "Recycling bicycles" on a internet search? Then look for the organisation in your county.

Here in Worcester we have an organisation that takes unwanted bikes, saves them from landfill. They are then refurbished (if necessary) and sold at low prices to the public. Teenage lads are taught bicycle maintenance and they also produce all sorts of things from bikes' spares etc.

You can see Motov8 at www.motov8.org.uk. Or there are lots of similar set-ups in various counties across the country. I think it is worth a try.
Send me a pm if you need any help on this.


----------



## Panter (8 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that Speicher, it actually went last night through freecycle to a good home after I advertised it again with a "strictly no timewasters" ad.

Thanks for the post though, I'd not heard of that group. It would've been an infinately better option than scrapping it 

cheers

Chris


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2007)

I glad you found a good home for your bike through Freecycle. I use Freecycle quite a bit. Started using it when I had to empty a relative's house. Lots of good stuff went to good homes, instead of me having to get it to a Charity Shop.

I have also received several very useful items, a very comfy chair, one of those jigsaw board thingies, that you can put a half done jigsaw in. An enormous French dictionary - would have cost far too much for me to consider buying. You may have been unlucky with the time-wasters.

I have seen others trying on the Classifieds section to find a home for bikes. If I notice it, I try to point them in the direction of recycling bicycles, but it does not seem to be widely known about yet. Perhaps I should point out their existence to a Moderator. Each County seems to have a slightly different way of going about it. Motov8 seems a particularly good one. If bikes cannot be used at all, they make garden flower pot holders out of them, so that you can put trailing plants in etc, or coffee tables or all sorts of things. It seems a very well run place and hopefully gets some lads back on track.

If you know of anyone else trying to get rid of a bike, please consider suggesting the organisation in their particular County. Thank you.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2007)

where are you based

martin


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2007)

biggs682 said:


> where are you based
> 
> martin



Not sure whether you are asking Me or Panter? You might by now have noticed that I am in Worcestershire. Sorry to point out the obvious .

Welcome to the forum. Hope you find it very interesting.


----------

